# Nice quick shawl/lap robe (K)



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2011/03/free-pattern-peaceful-shawl.html

This site has lots of crochet patterns also.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the site. I am not a big knitter, but I think I can handle this pattern.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice easy design.


----------



## Glowski (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks so much for sharing this! I had been looking for a pattern to use for a prayer shawl or lap afghan to make to include in sunshine baskets I want to make for cancer patients and nursing homes. I know this is a simple pattern, and some will think I should have thought of one for myself. But, I lost my mom and dad last year within seven months of each other due to Alzheimer's and there are no words to describe the effect this cruel disease leaves on those of us who are left behind. Coming up with the even the simplest pattern was more than I could handle. So, thanks again to knittygritty for sharing this. We just never know when even the smallest of things can help others greatly.


kittygritty said:


> http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2011/03/free-pattern-peaceful-shawl.html
> 
> This site has lots of crochet patterns also.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Glowski said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this! I had been looking for a pattern to use for a prayer shawl or lap afghan to make to include in sunshine baskets I want to make for cancer patients and nursing homes. I know this is a simple pattern, and some will think I should have thought of one for myself. But, I lost my mom and dad last year within seven months of each other due to Alzheimer's and there are no words to describe the effect this cruel disease leaves on those of us who are left behind. Coming up with the even the simplest pattern was more than I could handle. So, thanks again to knittygritty for sharing this. We just never know when even the smallest of things can help others greatly.


I'm so sorry for your loss. It must have been awful for you. I thought this would be a great quick and easy pattern for charity use. Pretty but simple. take care. KittyGritty


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Perfect ......thank ypu


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing a great website. Lots of nice patterns. I think the shawl pattern will be perfect for my 92 yr old MIL. It'll be a hug from me! Thanks again.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for link. Pattern you mentioned and another one on site have been added to my "to-do" lists.


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Love her patterns. I made the Raspberry Buttercream infinity scarf. Easy pattern to do and people always compliment me on it. An ideal holiday project!


----------



## k1989s (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm a very beginner knitter. I think I can do this. I'm curious to wheat the finish measurement is.


----------



## k1989s (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm a very beginner knitter. I think I can do this. I'm curious to what the finish measurement is.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. I have used Jennifer Dickinson's designs in the past and somehow missed this one.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

k1989s said:


> I'm a very beginner knitter. I think I can do this. I'm curious to wheat the finish measurement is.


check out the pattern. Here's what she says:
Materials:
1.25 skeins Lion Brand Homespun in the colorway of your choice (note: if you only have 1 skein, it will shorten your shawl about 8 inches or so)
US 15 (10.0 mm) straight needles
Tapestry Needle
Sizing:
17 wide and 48 long

She also mentions to not make it longer than 4 feet if it's for someone in a wheelchair.


----------



## k1989s (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice shawl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely site, thanks for the link.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link. That is just what I needed.


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

a wonderful weekend project. Thank you!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i have knit this shawl,its beautifull to knit and so easy and quick to knit.i knit it in the same wool.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------

